# Comment synchroniser plusieurs Mac ?



## andr3 (16 Octobre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai un problème à vous soumettre ... Et il n'y a rien à gagner pour celui qui donne la bonne solution :love:

Le problème est le suivant :  j'ai plusieur Mac, portables ou non, sous Lion ou Mountain Lion, et je veux que l'ensemble des documents stockés dans les homedirs des Mac se synchronise selon un horaire prédéfini ou à la demande et ce de façon transparente.  Les doublons ou triplons seront traités un par un.  La synchro devrait pouvoir se faire même si les Mac ne sont pas tous sur le même réseau.

J'ajoute au problème la contrainte suivante : je ne veux pas utiliser Dropbox, Gdrive, etc. mais je ne suis pas contre un cloud privé stocké sur ma Time Capsule.

Pourquoi ce problème ?  J'ai actuellement un MBA 13" mid-2011 et j'envisage d'avoir dans un premier temps une seconde machine type MacBook Pro Retina et par la suite un iMac.  Je veux pouvoir travailler sur n'importe quelle machine et n'importe où (avec connexion internet) et synchroniser mes documents.  Il va sans dire que pour avoir la dernière version d'un document traité sur la machine 'A' disponible sur 'B', il faut que 'A' ou ses données soient accessibles.

J'ai quelques idées mais je vaudrais avoir des pistes, des idées d'autres Mac addicts


----------



## andr3 (19 Octobre 2012)

Ben ... Personne pour cogiter ?


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2012)

Je ne suis pas du tout spécialiste, donc n'attend pas de moi un pas à pas précis.

Par contre, synchroniser plusieurs machines, de façon automatique, me paraît "casse figure" : c'est amha trop faire confiance aux logiciels et à la façon dont ils vont être configurés Le risque est qu'à un moment le fichier _n-1_ remplace le fichier _n_

Je pense que la solution du serveur est la plus adaptée à tes besoins. Tous les Macs ont accés au serveur et travaillent sur le dossier du serveur. Après, pour la mise en place 

Comme le sujet m'intéresse je lirai avec plaisir les contributions des spécialistes


----------



## zemzem (19 Octobre 2012)

hello,
je me suis abonné à cette discussion car ça peut m'intéresser ...

pourquoi ne veux-tu pas utiliser DropBox ( ou autres ) ?

C'est ce qui me parait le plus simple ...

Ce que je n'ai pas très bien compris, c'est que tu auras plusieurs ordinateurs mais aussi plusieurs 
utilisateurs qui travailleront peut-être en même temps sur le même doc ?! quitte à gérer les doublons 
qui en résulterons obligatoirement ( ça va être fastidieux cela m'arrive sur DropBox) 

tu veux également pouvoir accéder à ces docs depuis "partout" .... il me semble qu'il existe une 
possibilité en utilisant un de tes Mac comme serveur ... mais il doit rester accessible (allumé)
en permanence ... et je ne connait pas la marche à suivre ... désolé ...

Si tu hésites à utiliser DropBox, il y a aussi Wuala de Lacie qui à l'avantage de 
crypter tous le contenu de tes dossiers ... voir ici : http://www.wuala.com/fr/about/privacy

Si cette dernière solution t'intéresse, je peux t'envoyer une invitation  
ça me fera toujours 250Mo de plus sur mon compte gratuit  

N'hésite pas à nous tenir au courant de tes trouvailles, ça peut intéresser du monde ...

Bonne journée

édit : @ Sly54 ... Aie désolé, je n'ai pas lu ton message ... en fait, on a la même "solution" du serveur sur un Mac.

... et pour configurer ton Mac en serveur FTP voilà un tuto : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=16GfVyBGHBQ


----------



## lolipale (19 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,

La solution passe effectivement par la mise en place d'un serveur mac et l'utilisation des comptes mobiles ou itinérants.


le compte mobile permet une synchronisation du compte utilisateur lors de la reconnexion au serveur (peut prendre un certain temps en fonction de la qualité du réseau et du serveur utilisé)
le compte itinérant (le home de l'utilisateur) est hosté sur le serveur (pas adapté au station portable). Le compte utilisateur permet d'y accèder depuis n'importe quelle machine sur le réseau.
Mais cela suppose quelques connaissances : OpenDirectory donc DNS puis groupes d'utilisateurs, partage de fichiers en AFP ou SMB, etc...


Il peut y avoir une méthode de contournement par l'utilisation d'un NAS avec synchronisation du dossier partagé (Synology propose cette solution).


Cordialement


----------



## andr3 (19 Octobre 2012)

En fait, la solution qui répond le mieux à ma demande est Dropbox ou Gdrive par exemple ou autrement dit, avoir sur les Mac une zone de cache type Dropbox dans le finder que se synchronise lorsque le Mac est connecté au serveur.

Pour des raisons de confidentialité de mes informations (professionnelles principalement) je ne suis pas trop partisant de ce type de solution.

Au delà de l'aspect sécurité, il y a l'espace en ligne et dans mon cas cela représente +- 50 GB actuellement.

La solution du serveur est intéressante mais ne répond pas à la question sauf si je transforme la proposition de Lolipale et étend la solution avec connexion à partir du net en SSL avec certificat privé.

Pour l'aspect conflit, normalement je n'utiliserai qu'un Mac à la fois, donc c'est gérable.

Je vais continuer à creuser.

A bientôt,


----------



## johnsteedfr (24 Octobre 2012)

Il existe une solution qui s'inspire des deux idées Dropbox - Serveur. Il faut un serveur ou bien un morceau de serveur hébergé pour y faire tourner un "dropbox" personnel.

C'est open source et ça s'appelle Owncloud:
http://owncloud.org/owncloud-3-release/

Bien sûr c'est plus jeune que Dropbox, donc moins de fonctionnalités pour le moment. Sous os x, par exemple et contrairement à Dropbox, les colorations des dossiers ne se synchronisent pas (encore). Si on dispose d'un serveur qui répond bien, ça peut être très réactif d'autant qu'on est le seul à l'utiliser et on y met la place que l'on veut.

Je suis en train de le tester depuis quelques temps.

Dans le même veine, mais version terminal, il y a aussi la possibilité de mettre l'un des Mac en serveur et d'utiliser le très puissant rsync avec des cron.


----------



## andr3 (24 Octobre 2012)

johnsteedfr a dit:


> Il existe une solution qui s'inspire des deux idées Dropbox - Serveur. Il faut un serveur ou bien un morceau de serveur hébergé pour y faire tourner un "dropbox" personnel.
> 
> C'est open source et ça s'appelle Owncloud:
> http://owncloud.org/owncloud-3-release/
> ...



J'ai déjà effectivement regardé du côté des clouds privés mais il faut une infrastructure personnelle ou louée.

Il est vrai que RSync peut réellement aider.  Je verrai le schéma suivant :

          Mac.1 <--rsync--> Files Server <--rsync--> Mac.2

Avec cron horaire + possibilité de l'exécuter à la demande ... pourquoi pas ...


----------



## soiziclecros (30 Octobre 2012)

J'ai un peu ce problème car j'enregistre et travaille mes photos tantôt sur mon iMac, tantôt sur mon MBA et je tiens à garder la cohérence des deux mac.
J'utilise ChronoSync (40 dollars, essai gratuit) qui offre de nombreuses options : sauvegardes de l'un vers l'autre ou inversement, synchronisations avec archivages des fichiers à supprimer ; le tout avec des détails extrêmement commodes genre "ne pas s'occuper des éléments invisibles", définitions personnelles de règles etc&#8230;
On peut utiliser des scripts se déclenchant en périodes fixées, demander de recommencer un peu plus tard s'il y a eu erreur.

Logiciel très complet, complexe à utiliser mais l'aide en français est très bien faite. J'ai posé deux questions par mail au service de maintenance, ils m'ont envoyé rapidement la réponse.

Je l'utilise sur mes macs en réseau WIFI mais il y a des possibilités pour des mac distants avec adresses IP (je n'y connais rien).

(Il n'y a pas de transition via un serveur)


----------



## kaos (3 Février 2015)

erreur ;(


----------

